
Equifax's Security Overhaul, a Year After Its Epic Breach - muriithi
https://www.wired.com/story/equifax-security-overhaul-year-after-breach/
======
foxyv
All I want is a password for my credit report. Maybe even a token for
additional security. Fraudsters already have all my information. They have
stolen it in 5 separate breaches including fingerprints and background checks.
There is no putting that genie back in the bottle.

------
appleiigs
Article is corporate fluff. “Improvements and initiatives”, “governance” and
“compliance”, “transformational” and “fundamental shifts”...

------
dunpeal
Their negligence exposed the most private details of over half the US
population.

The whole "security based on SSN" system was a joke before. Thanks to these
clowns, it's an outrage.

When are we going to see meaningful improvements, rather than just locking the
stable after the horses were stolen?

~~~
godzillabrennus
When we decide to collectively remove the bought and paid for dinosaurs
running this country through the ballot box.

